

Ask HN: Getting very early customer feedback - SoftwareMaven

I'm trying to get some early feedback before I spend much time building out my product. I like my idea, but, in the interest of customer development,  I want to make sure I'm building the <i>right</i> things.<p>So I put together a survey. I've advertised it on forums, LinkedIn groups, Twitter, Facebook, and other places that target the people I'm interested in (which happen to be "entrepreneurs").<p>I've gotten 11 responses.<p>How can I get more responses to guide my product development?
======
koopajah
Why not post the survey here if it targets entrepreneurs, maybe the way your
survey is designed does not "speak" to people?

